# Look 585 Ultra fork graphics - Chas?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I still have not pulled the trigger on my expectant 585 purchase. I am considering the 585 Ultra, mostly because I am 6' and 168 lbs but I ride and race a lot of short, steep hills and I tend to climb out of the saddle in biggish gears. I think the claimed 15% increase in stiffness with the Ultra may be of value to me, but I actually prefer the under-stated graphics of the 585 Origin in black or Team White over the louder graphics on the Ultra.

I have a question about the fork graphics, mostly aimed at Chas who provides some excellent support on this forum from my readings. I have seen different versions of the Ultra fork graphics, for example this version found on Excel Sports' site:

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ltra+Frameset&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=1

Here the HSC-5 graphic is way oversized and looks very different to the graphics on the Look website.

In addition, the pictures of Ethan's 585 Ultra have the graphics as depicted on the Look site, but the pictures of Roy DK's 585 Ultra have the graphics like Excel. 

It probably won't be enough to change my mind either way, but I am curious which version is imported into the US?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm interested in the response too. I JUST ordered my 585 Ultra yesterday. I'll take a shot at guessing. I think that Roy's graphics and those depicted on the Excel website are the graphics from last years ULTRA that was sold in Germany. Chas - please confirm.

I can't wait to get the frame!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

oneslowmofo said:


> I think that Roy's graphics and those depicted on the Excel website are the graphics from last years ULTRA that was sold in Germany. Chas - please confirm.


This is correct. The current version is shown on our website: www.lookcycle-usa.com

*[email protected]*


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow,

Killer customer respomse Chas. Look needs to use the slogan. "We never sleep". :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

chas said:


> This is correct. The current version is shown on our website: www.lookcycle-usa.com
> 
> *[email protected]*



Thanks Chas, I doubt it would have steered me away from the Ultra but I do prefer the graphics from the website. One agonizing sleep of bike decisions coming up, then I'm ordering something tomorrow!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The 585 Ultra isn't as pretty as the white Credit Agricole regular 585, but it is still a very handsome bike. It has a definite industrial honesty to it. It looks serious and fast. I test-rode one, by the way, and it operates exactly the way it looks. It's a fighter jet.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Mapei*

How did the Ultra ride compared to a "regular" 585? I agree that the white is a terrific looking frame. I agonized over the two for weeks. I decided on the Ultra and expect it next week.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I honestly can't give you a true assessment as my 'road test' of a regular 585 was truly pitiful...thanks to the Pasadena In-Cycle's policy on how far you can take one of their bikes. Nevertheless, my impression is that the 585 Ultra is indeed considerably stiffer in the bottom bracket than the normal 585. It is also equally more jittery and sharper-riding than the normal one...though still quite cushiony when placed in the overall racing bike universe. The Ultra still rode more softly than my Time Edge Translink.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

To the OP. I am quite similar size and weight to you. I tend to climb mostly in the saddle, pushing a lower cadence/bigger gear. I find the regular 585 suits me fine in what Look calls the XL size. I probably would have gone with an Ultra but I didn't even know about that option when I bought my 585 "normal" late last fall. 

One thing to consider is if indeed the Ultra is stiffer, will you give up any of Look's famous and absolutely "bomb-proof" descending ability? I find that at the crest of most climbs the riders are all strung out and I generally "make time" on the descents. It just feels ok to go faster than the other guys when I am descending on my 585. Do I make more time than the difference between the two Look's climbing abilities? W.T.F.Ks? 

Is there really much difference in the way they climb,(?) given there is also some weight difference to factor in. Again, who the f--- knows? Guess I will have to get an Ultra, too, and find out by riding both all the time, back to back..Up and down.
Don Hanson


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can tell you, the Ultra is nothing short of descending perfection.


----------

